# Could my new rat be pregnant?



## Cassmw996 (Feb 9, 2015)

I just got her about an hour ago from a petstore. Shes pretty friendly but shes hates being touched and squeaks when shes picked up but shes eating treats and doesnt seem very nervous. I didnt notice in the store but her belly is pretty hard and round. Her nipples are really noticeble like they look like theyre swollen maybe. Could she be pregnant?


This is the best picture i could get


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

How old is she? What's her markings?

I'm no rat expert, but wondering if it could be megacolon...


----------



## Cassmw996 (Feb 9, 2015)

The petstore didnt know how old she was because they breed there own rats so they have a bunch of females of different ages all in a one large aquarium.


----------



## Cassmw996 (Feb 9, 2015)

My other girl Willow is about 5-6 months old and they seem around the same size except for their bellys. There was other females bigger than her so im assuming shes not full grown


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

From ratguide.com:
Definition Megacolon means enlarged colon. Genetic aganglionic megacolon in rats is a condition resulting from lack of, or failure of, the enteric ganglion cells to develop in the myenteric plexus of the rectosigmoid area of the large intestine (colon). The result is reduced, or complete lack of, peristaltic movement or defecation reflex in the large intestine, and the inability to move fecal material through the colon. 
Acquired megacolon is any pathology that obstructs intestinal contents and prevents movement that results in extreme distention of the colon. 
Clinical Signs May observe any of the following: 

Abdominal distention
Failure to thrive
Delayed to no passage of stool
Bloating
Constipation
Diarrhea (usually with a foul odor)
Diarrhea interspersed with bouts of constipation
Impacted fecal matter visible in the rectum
Unusually shaped stools (large, blunt, broken, cylindrical)
Imperforate anus/anal atresia (abnormal or missing rectal opening)

Is any of that like her?

5-6 months old is about their maturity though, so it could be that she is pregnant. Were boys and girls mixed at the pet shop?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

That looks pregnant to me, if it isn't megacolon. I hope it isn't megacolon!


----------



## Cassmw996 (Feb 9, 2015)

I havent noticed any of those signs. Shes been eating and drinking a lot and i weighed her last night and she was about 340g. There was a mother in the same aquarium with babies but im not sure how old the babies were.

These are better pictures 















And these were the babies in the cage


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The babies weren't old enough to impregnate her. I don't think pregnant - just plump with thin white belly fur. Pregnancy bulges on the sides more usually. And weighing won't be a great option because new rats often plump up on good food in homes. 

I would massage her tummy a bit if she'll let you and give her fresh food to stimulate a bowel movement. If she's in a quarantine cage, you'll know in 21 days if you're safe.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

nanashi7 said:


> The babies weren't old enough to impregnate her. I don't think pregnant - just plump with thin white belly fur. Pregnancy bulges on the sides more usually. And weighing won't be a great option because new rats often plump up on good food in homes.
> 
> I would massage her tummy a bit if she'll let you and give her fresh food to stimulate a bowel movement. If she's in a quarantine cage, you'll know in 21 days if you're safe.


I agree. Good luck! I hope she's OK.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh, lookit those pretty black self ratties! I wish I could find black self rats around my area.

I still maintain that she looks pregnant, though. That's how my girl looked till she was about five days away, at which point she balloooooned. I guess you'll find out in a few weeks. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

One of my new rescues was bread before i took her and her nipples stay exposed. This could be the case for your girly. Pregnancy is still a very real chance though so monitor her rigorously, i find that taking belly photos daily helps. If she suddenly balloons out and looks like she's swallowed a tennis ball be sure to separate her into a tank with soft nesting material; i find that off brand white carefresh works great. It probably wouldn't hurt to up her protein either.


----------



## Cassmw996 (Feb 9, 2015)

In the past 4 days shes lost about 10g's. I hopeing its because shes now eating the adult oxbow food and at the petstore she was eating a mixure of stuff and they had a whole orange in there that was cut in half. Shes eating alot of the oxbow food and for treats ive given her blueberries, purple grapes, apple, hard boiled egg and organic cheerios. Not a lot of each though. Im weighing her every 2nd night. Shes also been walking on her wheel, she never had one in the petstore so i wasnt sure if she would.
Also she was just laying flat on her back, completely still. Is she ok or does that mean somethings wrong? I probably sound stupid but ive never seen a rat do that before lol.


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Laying flat on their back usually means they are hot, my boys however just like to sleep that way! So i wouldn't worry to much about that unless you think it might be a bit hot in the room shes in.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It can be for comfort or just too hot, as was mentioned. They let the heat out through the palm/plantar of their paws.


----------

